# Phone APP I personally recommend, specially if you are newbie



## Fernando-R (Nov 24, 2017)

Hey guys, so I found this app.... maybe someone already knows of this but I did a search in the forum and found no results so it seems no one mentioned it before. This post will be crosspost in a few threads for different cities too.
The name of the app is called CRACO and is full of useful information..... first download the app.... once you do give it access to find your location.... right away it will take you to the airport folder... it will be the airports closer to you or airport within your State, I can see EWR, LA Guardia and JFK, just tap of the ones you want to access detail information. That alone has great information, you can see when will it be the busiest by seeing how many flights will arrive EACH hour of the day and also how many flights will departs EACH hour too.... so for a new driver who is learning where to go and where to be you can figure if there are 30 flights leaving between 4 and 5 then hang around hotels around 1 or 2 and it will more likely for you to get a trip to airport and then hopefully get instant rematch.. and on the other hand if you see on a specific time of day many flights arrive it might pay off to actually wait in the lot or not...... that's the airport folder. I forgot to mention that same folder will tell you how many of those flights are domestic and how many are international.

Then if you jump to the folder with the icon of a ship you will be given information about the two closest ports to you and when will cruises be arriving.... also how many passengers those cruises have... this is also great info to plan that day because for those who are not aware cruises can have anywhere between 2500 and 4500 people or more.... with many in need of a ride so if you plan it correctly you can get a surge ride due to the high demand. For example given my location I can see the port of Bayonne and the port of NY.... this information will change if you change your zip code.

Then, and I love this one.... you have the events folder.... this folder is full of info.... you can see events of any kind, from concerts to famous places/events and the one thing I do like is that it also shows you when there will be conferences at hotels.... I'm sure I don't need to remind you that many who attend this conferences are out of town people who will at some point need a ride to airpot so for example today Friday the 8th I can see there is Bankers conference at the Hilton Short Hills.... I bet any money that someone from there will actually head back to Manhattan or EWR or JFK.... then next week Rutgers has a big event as well...... you will see info according to YOUR area. 

Anyways, I've been using this app for the past week and it was very rewarding, best of all is free. And NO, I don't have any personal connections to the app, I haven't been contacted by them or ask to write anything about it, everyone knows me and that I'm active is this forum.... I just want to contribute in a positive way to the forum which was made to help other drivers. Plus there is no referral way to earn any bonuses. 
Anyways, have a look at it, play with it and see if it fits your needs (that's what he said) LoL Cheers.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i downloaded it to droid.....dont do to many airports only xl


----------



## Fernando-R (Nov 24, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> i downloaded it to droid.....dont do to many airports only xl


Yes, just take a look at it... is not only airports but also cruise ships and events.... I like that even lists business conferences happening at hotels, those can be very rewarding if you do XL and a group of colleagues want to go for dinner after the conference, etc... anyways... see if it has any info that can help you make more $$$$.... good luck buddy.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

thanks . any tool we have helps us


----------



## Ad nauseam (Sep 22, 2017)

I liked what you said at the end, helping another driver. As the local town fool and resident pit Lizard.....no nag screens, some same details as gridwise, however improved......

Still gotta run this by the liberal mafia; make durn sho dis aint no "sow division" social network initiative from the NJ sleeper cell. You know, Russians!


----------



## rv5 (Apr 13, 2015)

wut


----------



## TheFakeDeal (Nov 19, 2018)

Thank you bro.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Liberal Mafia. LMAO..

Hey this is Chicago.


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

Like it. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Fernando-R (Nov 24, 2017)

LoL.... we are all the struggling ants no matter the State we live in.... just showing some brotherhood. Hope all is going well for you guys in the Windy City.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## xavy (Jan 23, 2016)

Um thank you sir


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Reager (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks. Just downloaded it.


----------



## Bluefox30 (Apr 15, 2017)

Btw do your drive a SUV with your name on the plates?


----------



## Fernando-R (Nov 24, 2017)

Bluefox30 said:


> Btw do your drive a SUV with your name on the plates?


Who? Me? Nah.... Chrysler Pacifica regular plates


----------



## Bluefox30 (Apr 15, 2017)

Fernando-R said:


> Who? Me? Nah.... Chrysler Pacifica regular plates


About to say there's a guy with a SUV with plates that say Fernando who dont know how to drive almost hit me twice.


----------



## Fernando-R (Nov 24, 2017)

Bluefox30 said:


> About to say there's a guy with a SUV with plates that say Fernando who dont know how to drive almost hit me twice.


LMAO..... it wasn't me.... he is making all Fernando's look bad... smh.


----------



## Bluefox30 (Apr 15, 2017)

Fernando-R said:


> LMAO..... it wasn't me.... he is making all Fernando's look bad... smh.


He really is


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Fernando-R said:


> Hey guys, so I found this app.... maybe someone already knows of this but I did a search in the forum and found no results so it seems no one mentioned it before. This post will be crosspost in a few threads for different cities too.
> The name of the app is called CRACO and is full of useful information..... first download the app.... once you do give it access to find your location.... right away it will take you to the airport folder... it will be the airports closer to you or airport within your State, I can see EWR, LA Guardia and JFK, just tap of the ones you want to access detail information. That alone has great information, you can see when will it be the busiest by seeing how many flights will arrive EACH hour of the day and also how many flights will departs EACH hour too.... so for a new driver who is learning where to go and where to be you can figure if there are 30 flights leaving between 4 and 5 then hang around hotels around 1 or 2 and it will more likely for you to get a trip to airport and then hopefully get instant rematch.. and on the other hand if you see on a specific time of day many flights arrive it might pay off to actually wait in the lot or not...... that's the airport folder. I forgot to mention that same folder will tell you how many of those flights are domestic and how many are international.
> 
> Then if you jump to the folder with the icon of a ship you will be given information about the two closest ports to you and when will cruises be arriving.... also how many passengers those cruises have... this is also great info to plan that day because for those who are not aware cruises can have anywhere between 2500 and 4500 people or more.... with many in need of a ride so if you plan it correctly you can get a surge ride due to the high demand. For example given my location I can see the port of Bayonne and the port of NY.... this information will change if you change your zip code.
> ...


Nice app. Thank you.


----------



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

I have tried searching etc. but I can't find a way to contact Craco. My airport is not listed even though much smaller airports in Colorado are. I would like to contact them to add my airport. Anyone have a contact? Thanks


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

keep_lookingup said:


> I have tried searching etc. but I can't find a way to contact Craco. My airport is not listed even though much smaller airports in Colorado are. I would like to contact them to add my airport. Anyone have a contact? Thanks


You probably just didn't recognize the contact info as being an e-mail address with the unfamiliar @pm.me. It's at the bottom of the page under Developer. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bytebenders.craco


----------



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

Brunch said:


> You probably just didn't recognize the contact info as being an e-mail address with the unfamiliar @pm.me. It's at the bottom of the page under Developer. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bytebenders.craco


Thanks for the help. Contacted Craco about adding my airport.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

keep_lookingup said:


> I have tried searching etc. but I can't find a way to contact Craco. My airport is not listed even though much smaller airports in Colorado are. I would like to contact them to add my airport. Anyone have a contact? Thanks


Mine neither. I'll keep the app and see if it updates.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fernando-R said:


> Hey guys, so I found this app.... maybe someone already knows of this but I did a search in the forum and found no results so it seems no one mentioned it before. This post will be crosspost in a few threads for different cities too.
> The name of the app is called CRACO and is full of useful information..... first download the app.... once you do give it access to find your location.... right away it will take you to the airport folder... it will be the airports closer to you or airport within your State, I can see EWR, LA Guardia and JFK, just tap of the ones you want to access detail information. That alone has great information, you can see when will it be the busiest by seeing how many flights will arrive EACH hour of the day and also how many flights will departs EACH hour too.... so for a new driver who is learning where to go and where to be you can figure if there are 30 flights leaving between 4 and 5 then hang around hotels around 1 or 2 and it will more likely for you to get a trip to airport and then hopefully get instant rematch.. and on the other hand if you see on a specific time of day many flights arrive it might pay off to actually wait in the lot or not...... that's the airport folder. I forgot to mention that same folder will tell you how many of those flights are domestic and how many are international.
> 
> Then if you jump to the folder with the icon of a ship you will be given information about the two closest ports to you and when will cruises be arriving.... also how many passengers those cruises have... this is also great info to plan that day because for those who are not aware cruises can have anywhere between 2500 and 4500 people or more.... with many in need of a ride so if you plan it correctly you can get a surge ride due to the high demand. For example given my location I can see the port of Bayonne and the port of NY.... this information will change if you change your zip code.
> ...


Sounds like it keeps track of everything i have been tracking for years.

I track busses and amtrack also.


----------

